

You want to be entrepreneur? - aledalgrande
http://startu.pl

======
lpolovets
\- The background image feels a little distracting. A simple texture might
work better. \- I like the magenta font color, not sure how I feel about
magenta on a blue background though. \- You have at least one broken link (to
your previous app). \- You should ask someone to proofread the text. The
content is good (gets me excited/curious/etc.), but there are some grammatical
errors and unusual phrasings. \- I think one important question to answer is
what your site would offer that could not be found on an existing site, like
HN. For example, one could use Ask HN to find ideas, share ideas, or get
feedback. Plus, there's already a great community here. In fact, you're using
HN for two of those three things right now.

Good luck!

~~~
aledalgrande
I just pushed a new version of the page. Still some work to do (grammar?), but
I feel it's better than the previous version.

